

Tutorials: A Fine Line Of Design - sahillavingia
http://pcspunk.wordpress.com/2010/09/27/tutorials-a-fine-line-of-design/

======
sahillavingia
As games evolve, it seems tutorials become longer, more pain-staking, and
_much_ more intrusive. Why don't we go back to the old days?

